# LGV Provisional - How long does it last?



## sam4321 (3 May 2011)

I got my provisional category C on my licence just over two years ago, but i havent taken the test yet. I was under the impression that after 2 years this provisional entilement expired and you then had to re-do the theory & medical and get it back on your licence before you can take the test. However.... i have just looked at the paper part of my licence and it says i have provisional categories C and C1 until the year 2030??????

Is this a misprint on my licence?, or do you just keep the provisional entitlement for as many years as you like until you want to take your test?


----------



## Baggybreeches (3 May 2011)

I think it's 10 yrs as I need to do mine pronto before I have to take another medical! Or do you mean to drive a 7.5t? In which case I don't know. Sorry


----------



## ruth83 (3 May 2011)

Your provisional entitlement will remain on until the date specified. Your theory test runs out after 2 years. I'm not 100% sure about the medical. A good driver training agency will know for certain.


----------



## sam4321 (3 May 2011)

Ahhh, thankyou that makes sense... its the theory that runs out after 2 yrs not the provisional, so i can still drive a lorry with supervision?


----------

